# Mid-season get together.



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

To anybody who is interested. I'm having a get together on Sat. February 12th here in town. There's a few guys who said they were already coming. Any and all are more than welcome to attend. I've got a friend who him and his family own a local restaurant called Sports Fans Pizza. They have pizza(obviously), all kinds of other food, alcohol, and Golden Tee. Post here if you are coming FOR SURE so I know how many tables to reserve please. Any questions, feel free to contact me here or through the pm's. Thanks.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

The Boss said:


> To anybody who is interested. I'm having a get together on Sat. February 12th here in town. There's a few guys who said they were already coming. Any and all are more than welcome to attend. I've got a friend who him and his family own a local restaurant called Sports Fans Pizza. They have pizza(obviously), all kinds of other food, alcohol, and Golden Tee. Post here if you are coming FOR SURE so I know how many tables to reserve please. Any questions, feel free to contact me here or through the pm's. Thanks.


Might...depends on what happens mon.


----------



## fordsrbetter (Dec 15, 2003)

Me and wife will be up as long as there is no snow. i will look for a hotel room this week. thanks D.J.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Yo BOSS,
You know I will be there for sure since I'm only about 20 min. away............ 

*DON'T POST ON HERE THAT YOU ARE COMING FOR SURE UNLESS YOU ACTUALLY ARE AND DO!!!!!!!!!* :waving:


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

I would, but I'm on the other side of the state


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Yo count me in.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I knew you would be in Blake. Maybe we can get some of the Des Moines boys to come over also. Hopefully Shannon can make it as well. The only way this would be postponed is if we got snow so we'll have to see. Anybody else coming? :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

The Boss,
Sounds good to me. I can't make any promises just yet, But I will definitely try my hardest & let you know as soon as possible. Blake have you got to use that blade yet??? BOAST :waving:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Where have you been Jared? MIA again?


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

The Boss,
I have been in hiding!!! LMAO!!! No, I have been busy finishing the house & chasing mythical snow around!!!! This winter has been a joke!!! You got any spare bedrooms???????


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

We might be able to clear one of them out. They're full of junk. LOL


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

What time does everyone want to meet? I plan on staying out all night so it doesn't matter to me. The earlier the better, lol. All wives/girlfriends are welcome as well. Mine along with a few other guys' will be there. If some of you don't have either, I can probably take care of that end. Except for Chris, he does pretty well himself, LMAO!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Chris is a riot , I will definately come unless it snows. I will see who else wants to go..


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds good, the more the merrier. If I remember right, at the get together in Ottawa me and Chris spent more time at the bar than talking with others.  I posted pics of that night.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmm, nobody else? What about all you Des Moines boys? Alex aka Iowa is thinking about maybe coming down from Northwest Iowa and staying in Des Moines the night before. If he can ride up here with any of you guys from there, that would be great. Somebody try to help him out please, thanks.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Boast Enterpris said:


> Blake have you got to use that blade yet??? BOAST :waving:


Jared,
The last storm we had was a good one for all. I plowed for hours upon hours just like Jason. I had also salted a ton with the 2 ice storms that we have had. I love the new truck for plowing, I won't ever be without a diesel or less than an 8.6' plow. See ya at the meetin' :waving:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm there! I gotta free weekend that week. Look out... Here I come. Don't try and stop me now! Gonna get wild and crazy  :redbounce Gonna get loaded up on Red Bull and ephedrine before we start to party so I can stay up all night and Par-T


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

LMAO!!!! Me too! I plan on resting the whole week before and charging my batteries. I've got a few things in mind for us.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The Boss said:


> LMAO!!!! I've got a few things in mind for us.


What... you gonna keep me in the dark? Any hints??

How 'bout co-ed naked Golden Tee?


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey guys, I thought I would bring this back up after the big storm to let all you know and not forget it :yow!:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I just got done plowing over 3 feet of snow! The first round is on me


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm going to hold you to that.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

You won't have to. I wil have a beer and a shot waiting for you you walk in the door.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds good to me buddy!!! I can't wait. The only way this thing won't happen is if it snows, then I will have to move it ahead a week. No big deal(I hope)


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Dang...wish you guys were a little closer to the North country! I'd love to tip a couple with you guys. Have a good one and stay safe. Nobody's doing any drinking an driving alright??? I don't want to read a R.I.P. thread.

Buck


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Bringing this back up to the top.

All you guys in the Midwest... You had better come out to the party. Just make sure to bring bail money  

It's 2 weeks away so start getting ready. I have a room at the Radisson in Moline. They have rooms for $89.00 so if you get a couple people together you can stay for like $50.00 each. Better than driving home if you live far enough away.
Boast, you can stay with us at the DRadisson. We got room in my suite  

Repo Man, come on out!!! Make sure you bring your hook and we can go out and move some cars around ans screw with people  
How about we get a head count?

I know so far we got...

Jason (The Boss)
Blake (Plowboy Blake)
Kinkade (me)
Insert name here (Grassbusters)
Insert names here (BNC Services I and II)
Paul (Razorman)

Who else?? How about Tarkus and Bolensdriver?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!
I'm hoping Boast Enterprises and Midwest can make it too. I haven't met Midwest but he's a cool cat on here. I'll send him a pm. Mr. and Mrs. Razorman are coming along with a couple local guys from here. Party on my friends, party on.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Is a Juke Box there ? 

I figure at least I can play with that because if it this place is any thing like Naperville IL you cant sit any where close to the bar( if you are under 21).
So I will have to sit in the corner drinking apple juice  and playing with the Juke Box  But I will have fun doing it


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Grassbusters said:


> Is a Juke Box there ?
> 
> I figure at least I can play with that because if it this place is any thing like Naperville IL you cant sit any where close to the bar( if you are under 21).
> So I will have to sit in the corner drinking apple juice  and playing with the Juke Box But I will have fun doing it


Jason, talk some sense into this guy! Don't worry. We got your back. It's all good. No one will force you to do anything you don't want to do  (This coming from the guy that you will be sharing a room with, LOL).

We are gonna teach you to play Golden Tee for starters. You're gonna have a blast.

Now, I don't want to hear you talk about being underage any more  We have everything under control


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This is going to be so much fun  

I will buy a case (24?) red bulls to bring up :salute: 

That should kick up the hotel party 

Chris, Did you call Tarkus ?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Grassbusters said:


> Chris, Did you call Tarkus ?


LOL, Yea right!

The Red Bull is a great idea. I will bring the Yager Meister. We'll be bouncing off the walls all night :redbounce purplebou :bluebounc


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

We got 3 more inches last night so the second round is on me too  

Every time it snows from now to the get-together I will buy a round for the members that show up  Maybe this will get more members out of hybernation and out partying purplebou


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

EDITED BY ADMINISTRATION


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

EDITED BY ADMINISTRATION


Boss, how far are you from the twin cities?

Buck


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

AArrrrgh...to far for me...Thanks anyway. :waving: 

Make it in Chicago next time, maybe a bit more central for people 

They have gambling boats there too...can pi** all my plow money away !!!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Check your emails Buck.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Drinks on Chris, Im there!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

hey chris , did ya get more lake effect snow last night. that would make three rounds..


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

No, we're still working on 2 rounds right now. Hopefully we will get another round before the party


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey guys!!

I wasnt able to make it to the meeting this fall, but I would like to try to make it to this one. The Quad Cities are just about an hour and a half for me, so its a good possibility that I'll be able to make it, but I dont want to make any promises yet.

I don't get on here all too often, but I am on AIM frequently, do any of you other guys have it? Let me know if plans change: JohnnyU


----------



## fordsrbetter (Dec 15, 2003)

me and the wife will be up that way as long as there is no snow, or ice.
how many poeple are staying in IL. jason gave me a #too twin bridges motor inn. where everyone is staying at?? anyway have a good day fellows D.J.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Good question Fordrbetter, Where is everyone staying? It would be nice to have a bunch of us stay at the same hotel I 'm going to call The Twin Bridges Motel this week and get rates I will let everyone know what I find out it's going to be a great time  Leave a post if your planning on attending so we can get an idea of how many are coming :waving:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

clncut said:


> Drinks on Chris, Im there!!


You want to ride with me out there or do you want to take your own truck?


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

Iowa get together Hughhhh IM IN


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

My lawyer told me to give this out to people i meet so how many copys do i need lol JP


Due to increasing products liability litigation, American liquor manufacturers have accepted the FDA's suggestion that the following warning labels be placed immediately on all varieties of alcohol containers:

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may leave you wondering what the hell happened to your bra and panties.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you are whispering when you are not.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol is a major factor in dancing like a ******.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to tell your friends over and over again that you love them.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to think you can sing.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to believe that ex-lovers are really dying for you to telephone them at four in the morning.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you can logically converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may create the illusion that you are tougher, smarter, faster and better looking than most people.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to think people are laughing WITH you.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause pregnancy.

WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may be a major factor in getting your ass kicked.

WARNING: the crumsumpten of alcahol may mack you tihnk you can tipe real gode.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Chris, 
Is the date still scheduled for the 12th? If so, it looks like Ill be off that day. Have to talk to the warden and see what is planned. Ill let you know.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes clncut it is still on for the 12th. Hope the "warden"  lets you go, its going to be a great time


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey guys,
I hope all of you that say you going really do!!!!!!! ITS GONNA BE SWEET!!!!!!!!!! :redbounce


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Well, I just found out that I have to go to LA the day before the get together. I plan on getting back to O'Hare at 6:00a.m. on Sat. Just enough time to go home, take a shower, and head out to IA. Lots of traveling!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Any one in the Chicago area want to drive up with me?

Save on gas?


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

I got rates from the Twin Bridges Motel 

King size bed $50.35 Per night
Two Double Beds $44.75 Per night 

Won't be long now alittle over a week to go


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

i got 4 more seats if any one want to ride with me i will be happy to take you


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hopefully...1 person will be there I'd like to see!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

(Bulletin)
If it were to snow the day of or before our get together, it will be postponed until 1 week later. Thanks.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I would love to ride up with someone but i have to be in peru il, the day before.While im in peru on friday we are moving some one up to Milwaukee wis. Then out to the get together and after that back to peru. From there i have to be in Louisiana by monday afternoon. what a weekend it will be.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

One week to go!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Jason, I'm gonna go out tonight to my favorite watering hole and brush up on my Golden Tee. We gotta teach the kids (Grassbusters & BNC 1 and 2) to play


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

chris ill take you on with the tee


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*R&R design*

do you still want to ride up with someone ?

If so I would like to join you, I can drive or you can
Give me a call or post back.

Are you staying overnight ?

- Ps. I'm not Gay


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Plow Meister said:


> Jason, I'm gonna go out tonight to my favorite watering hole and brush up on my Golden Tee. We gotta teach the kids (Grassbusters & BNC 1 and 2) to play


RIGHT ON :redbounce I didn't get to play this weekend but I should be all right for next Sat.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Jason, Looks like your pig splean may not have a perfect record anymore


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

It's not looking good but he said between the 11th and 14th so we still have a few days. I'll be happy with 2 inches though.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The Boss said:


> I'll be happy with 2 inches though.


Yea, that's what my wife says, too


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

grass buster i was going to drive out there if you want i can pick you up i think im staying with chris dont know yet call 7086708504 for any ques


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm assuming you guys all have looked up directions to the location of the get together? Just in case you haven't it's at Sports Fans Pizza 1723 Grant St. Bettendorf, Iowa 52722. If you have any questions, send me a pm. I'd rather not post my phone number on here, thanks. Here's a link to directions to the joint.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Well last night I lost my "Golden Tee Virginity". Thats right I played my first game of Golden tee. Fun game, Pricey But fun. 

I figure I should be a champ by this weekend  
I just Really can't get the putting down :crying:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Anyone is welcome to crash in my room. Just a little donation to the hotel fund woul dbe appreciated payup


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Grassbusters said:


> Well last night I lost my "Golden Tee Virginity". Thats right I played my first game of Golden tee. Fun game, Pricey But fun.
> 
> I figure I should be a champ by this weekend
> I just Really can't get the putting down :crying:


Let me know when you get to 18 under par


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I figured I should bring this back up to the top. Only 4 more days 

Do we have an approximat head count yet?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

youve got me , that makes one....


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

What about BNC2?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

You've got me, too  Only 3 days left :redbounce


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll be there too, so count me in  :waving: :redbounce


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

okay looks like the weather is going to cooperate so count me in.   :waving:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok guys, tomorrow is the big day. :redbounce I hope you all can make it and make sure everyone drives safe. Me and Blake will be there at noon. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ok everyone , what time are ya all leaving. Maybee some of us can convoy it up there together. I plan on leaving around 10am or so. So if you want to, give me a call. 630-768-8427 , Bryan..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Brian I'll goin this convoy  

Who ells wants in


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Ok guys, tomorrow is the big day. :redbounce I hope you all can make it and make sure everyone drives safe. Me and Blake will be there at noon. See ya tomorrow!


Damn I wish I could be there! STILL haven't closed on this house yet! :angry: :realmad:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'll be leaving around 9:00 or 10:00.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

See you all in a bit.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Fox Trot out in T- 1 hour, 15 min.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

are you fellas having another one before season?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I would like to for sure. I would be more than happy to set one up!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

whats up guys me and thundercat will be there


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm up for a get-together.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

As always, I'm Ready for plow season baby!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been out thinkin and lookin at all my plows alot lately, like once a day :redbounce . LETS TALK PLOWS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Jason, 
Lets get this deal set-up. Give me a call tomorrow


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Are you still kickin around the idea of a pre season g2g?

William


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes we are! I'm currently working on some details with another member. Anybody who is interested, please post suggestions or interests. Thanks. :waving:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

another one!!!!!


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

let me know im in des moines 

p.s i still need some work if yall can help me 



thanks 
joe


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Someone find me a western setup for a 95 dodge so I'll have an excuse to drive up there. Any one that went to the deal alst year want to buy my red crewcab f350??
greg
[email protected]


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I could use another good night out!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Id be up for a Ceder Rapids or Iowa City meeting spot or near there.

William


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*im in*

always up for another trip out west


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*any new info*

any update on the get together im in


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm up for another get together


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> I'm up for another get together


Chris, maybe you can bring me the lid for my spreader.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

U still haven't got that lid????? It was paid for a week after we hooked up! I even paid for shipping to your place directly from Western. I'll look into it tomorrow.


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

*Lisle*

BNC - 
Where in Lisle are you located? Pops, Joey's Dad, lives in Lisle and I am not sure if he has anyone plow his driveway. He is getting alittle old to be out there shoveling snow. He is on Lincoln.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

PLOWGRRL said:


> BNC -
> Where in Lisle are you located? Pops, Joey's Dad, lives in Lisle and I am not sure if he has anyone plow his driveway. He is getting alittle old to be out there shoveling snow. He is on Lincoln.


I AM ALL MOST IN DOWNT TOWN LISLE. 2 BLOCKS AWAY FROM MAIN ST AND OGDEN. I CAN SEE THE OGDEN BRIDGE OVER RT 53 FROM MY HOUSE. THAT DOESNT SAY MUCH THOUGH , YOU CAN DRIVE ACROSS LISLE IN 5 MIN. LET ME KNOW WHERE HE LIVES.....


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'll bring this thread back up to the top. I'd be happy to host a get-together but you all would have to come out to northwest Indiana. Not a bad haul for those of youo in the Quads. Especially easy for those in Chicago. We got a couple of Hooters and plenty of entertainment around here. Not quite as envigorating as Jolly Rodgers though


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey, Jason... I just found about 10 - 20 bags of salt in my garage that could also belong to you if you want them. I found that receipt yesterday so I'll call the dealer on Monday and ask WTF.

Speaking of WTF... What happened to snowplowersanonymous??


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Chris, send me a pm with your email address. I can't seem to find it in y addy book.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey BNC do you knwo the maple grove apprtments on the corner of maple and 355?


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

A get together sounds good let me know what you guys come up with. Jared (Boast Enterprises) and I were just talking about that very thing 3 weeks ago, I'll be ther where ever it is


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ptllandscapeIL said:


> Hey BNC do you knwo the maple grove apprtments on the corner of maple and 355?


I sure do....about three min away.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

yea that use to be one of my accounts,for landscaping and snowplowing,the company payed good for snowplwoing but the landscaping issues became a joke and they wanted things done for nothing so i quit


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> Hey, Jason... I just found about 10 - 20 bags of salt in my garage that could also belong to you if you want them. I found that receipt yesterday so I'll call the dealer on Monday and ask WTF.
> 
> Speaking of WTF... What happened to snowplowersanonymous??


I was on the site yesterday, no problems.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Gone for me


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok guys, a date and location has been set for this years' pre-season get together. It's going to be on Saturday November 12th in Pekin Illinois. We've had one here and one out east a little ways, now it's Big Pauls' turn to host one. A final location will be announced soon when he talks to the owner of the joint. Any and all are welcomed and encouraged to attend, however, don't say you're coming and then not show up like many people have before. Or don't show up and then suddenly dissapear like Grassbusters did, lol. Further details coming soon!!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm in!  

All I get at Snowplowersanonymous is "Account Suspended".


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Chris your first ones on me


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*hope to come*

i will try to make it but i will let u know as soon as i know


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*by the way*

my wife and are off to have a baby they say its a little girl so wish me luck its our 1st


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Razorman said:


> Hey Chris your first ones on me


I'll hold you to that. Will wifey be joining us again?


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Yep, shes coming


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Woo Hoo , im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce purplebou :bluebounc


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Plow Meister said:


> I'm in!
> 
> All I get at Snowplowersanonymous is "Account Suspended".


I have been a little too buisy to keep up on the hosting bill, I sent dude some $$ and it will be back up soon


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

So I guess I should try to make it to to keep you guys in line...
 John...


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

No, John. You need to make it so Paul, Jason, and I can corrupt you

Perhaps I should start asking Michelle Leigh of Fox Chicago Weather to come join us http://www.foxchicago.com/_ezpost/data/13588.shtml


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Don't think I'll be making this one, but I guess we'll have to see... Have fun if I don't make it.
greg


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

bottlefed89 said:


> Don't think I'll be making this one, but I guess we'll have to see... Have fun if I don't make it.
> greg


Hey Greg, good seeing you last night and glad you made it home safe.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

OH BOY OH BOY,
U guys KNOW I will be there, cause I'm one of the diehards like the others, and you guys know who you are. And I would like to make one comment on this deal,

IF YOU SAY YOU ARE COMING FOR SURE AND END UP NOT SHOWING UP, YOU WILL BE BANNED FROM PLOWSITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Party on guys, We will have a rockin' good time talking about snow and plows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Boss, yeah good to see ya, though it was very brief. Sorry to dissappoint you with the size of the truck.....
I got home about 6 this morning. It's been a long day, may hit the hay a little early tonight...


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

PlowboyBlake said:


> OH BOY OH BOY,
> U guys KNOW I will be there, cause I'm one of the diehards like the others, and you guys know who you are. And I would like to make one comment on this deal,
> 
> IF YOU SAY YOU ARE COMING FOR SURE AND END UP NOT SHOWING UP, YOU WILL BE BANNED FROM PLOWSITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yea, a die hard that skips out early to go sing karaoke


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I think im part of that "diehard" group..


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yes! Yes you are!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> Yea, a die hard that skips out early to go sing karaoke


ROTFLMAO!!! Him and Grass must have had a date. 
Chris, any word on that lid?


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

I guess Greg will drive almost any where for a plow.
Hope it's what you wanted.
 John...


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

John, yeah, a little driving never bothers me, kinda nice to get away from it all...even if only for a bit. Thanks for putting me in contact with chris, the plow is what I wanted, I just got everything apart ready to blast and paint...
thanks again
greg


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The Boss said:


> ROTFLMAO!!! Him and Grass must have had a date.
> Chris, any word on that lid?


They are calling Western since it was supposed to be sent directly from them. Apparently, the guy that sold me the lid is no longer working for the dealer. They think that he split without ordering the lid. Basically, he took my money and didn't order the lid. The dealer assured me the situation will be taken care of. Worst case I will get one from the dealer and bring it to Pekin in November. You shouldn't need it by then anyway.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

PEKIN? I heard they have good duck there.Work permitting I will try to make it.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello guys, have to get together with owner of the place we will be going on the Nov 12th this fri night,Its a nice place. I will be posting a list of motels soon.I'm looking forward to seeing everyone and hope to meet some new fellow plowers as well. I will post more details soon


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Paul you mean we can't stay with you????
 John...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Garagekeeper said:


> Paul you mean we can't stay with you????
> John...


After hours party at Paul's house.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Garagekeeper said:


> Paul you mean we can't stay with you????
> John...


Dont have enought bedrooms or rooms for that mater for all of you guys


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

The Boss said:


> After hours party at Paul's house.


Hell Yes we can party all night (well some of us can ) the bar we will be going to closes at 1 after that we can party at my house or we can head into peoria the bars stay open till 4. We'll just have see what happens


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

PEORIA BARS ROCK GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paul, 
All I gotta say is Club Carbrielette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YA BABY!!!!!!!!!!!:yow!: 

P.S. Don't tell the wives


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

What's going on everybody??:waving: I don't know anything about those places in IL, but I will be there!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Just found out I have a wedding to go to that Saturday. Oh well, since almost 60% of all marriages end in divorce, I won't take my chances going to a possibly doomed wedding. I'd wrather hang out with you guys


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok guys I just got home from Kouri's. I talked to Jimmy and were all set. He said I need to give him a rough number of how many guys are going to be there so here's where you guys come into play, I know that Jason, Jared Blake,John,Bryan,Chris,Russ and myself are coming, so you can post on here or you can e-mail me I need to know how many are planning to come by the 5th so he can set up for the 12th. All are welcome to attend Thanks guys.:waving: 

ps I might have the plowing account for the place. He wants me to come in and talk about it. 

Going to be a great time


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Yup, me and Jane will be there. Going to be checking out hotels around that area also. Maybe we can get Eyesell to attend this one. Everybody send him a pm and get him to come.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'll be staying at the Holiday Inn Express in town.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Here is a list of motels in town:

Comfort Inn- 309-353-4047

Concord Inn- 309-347-5533 

Holiday Inn Express 309-353-3305 or toll free 866-270-5110

We are going to have a great time :waving:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

The Boss said:


> Yup, me and Jane will be there. Going to be checking out hotels around that area also. Maybe we can get Eyesell to attend this one. Everybody send him a pm and get him to come.


Thanks for thinking of me BOSS, I just did a mapquest search for Pekin, IL and it's 6 hours and 51 min from my house, does anybody else have to drive that distance ??

Besides, I'm looking forward to a couple of these


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Eyesell, I can make it to Detroit in a little over 3 hours. It takes me 2.5 hours to get to Pekin. You can stop at my place for a quick breather and we can ride out there together. Woo Hoo


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

to bad im not 21


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey Paul... Since money is tight before the season hits ask your wife if she would split the hotel bill with me


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> to bad im not 21


Your not the only one.

William


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

ctfan said:


> Your not the only one.
> 
> William


true, were both not 21 and have the same truck lol.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey Paul, will they let minors in the place? Is it just a bar or is it also a restaurant?

PLEASE tell me they have Golden Tee


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

ok mark me in.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> true, were both not 21 and have the same truck lol.


Great minds think alike BOWTIE ALL THE WAY!!

William


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> Hey Paul... Since money is tight before the season hits ask your wife if she would split the hotel bill with me


Chris, I thought you were married?  I also thought that was Pauls' wife? They have groups for that you know, lol.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> true, were both not 21 and have the same truck lol.


You guys should be able to come I would think. Try and make it!


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*i think im coming*

im about 75% sure that a can make it now that the wife has had the baby and all i will let u know soon

thanks 
joe 
05 chevy 2500HD 7"6 boss


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

jce4isu said:


> im about 75% sure that a can make it now that the wife has had the baby and all i will let u know soon
> 
> thanks
> joe
> 05 chevy 2500HD 7"6 boss


You could meet me and plowboyblake here and follow us down.


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

im going next year damit


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> Eyesell, I can make it to Detroit in a little over 3 hours. It takes me 2.5 hours to get to Pekin. You can stop at my place for a quick breather and we can ride out there together. Woo Hoo


Yeah its still a long a** drive LOL, but I'm thinking about it, I get my son's hockey schedule tomorrow, I'll look to see if we have anything going on that weekend, and if not I will really consider it.

By the way everyone better show up that say's there going, hey BOSS, how many prople came last year ??


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Sounds like another great time I may have to miss! Dont think moma will let me get away from the newborn for a night out with the boys!

John


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Eyesell said:


> Yeah its still a long a** drive LOL, but I'm thinking about it, I get my son's hockey schedule tomorrow, I'll look to see if we have anything going on that weekend, and if not I will really consider it.
> 
> By the way everyone better show up that say's there going, hey BOSS, how many prople came last year ??


You BETTER make it, lol. I can't remember for sure how many made it but we had one hell of a time.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Is it going to be a problem if a couple of us youngin's come along(aka Me and Mark)? If I am able to go, maybe a couple of us Iowa guys can meet up and head down there together maybe?? 

William


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

ctfan said:


> Is it going to be a problem if a couple of us youngin's come along(aka Me and Mark)? If I am able to go, maybe a couple of us Iowa guys can meet up and head down there together maybe??
> 
> William


No problem!!!! Give me a call. Pm-ing my numbers now.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Hey Paul, will they let minors in the place? Is it just a bar or is it also a restaurant?
> 
> PLEASE tell me they have Golden Tee


Yes it is a restaurant,under 21 is ok and yes Chris they have Golden Tee


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

!!!! who is staying where , im trying to set up a hotel room..........


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I would make sure you bring a chasity belt if you get a room any where NEAR Chris, lol.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Sorry Jason. I told you last time you asked... I just don't swing that way. I only think of you as a friend. Nothing more


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

With talk like the previous 2 posts I'm not sure I want to go to this 

William


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Aw, come on, Billy Boy! The only one you need to worry about is Jason


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Ive stayed quiet long enough*

1st- count my happy a?s in

2nd I- no one is sleeping whats the point cant have to much fun if you are sleeping

3rd the only plow to buy is a blizzard " go wide" or stay with your snow shovel

4th there will be no pissin on tires I let the last guy get away with a warning next gtime ill be kickin a little but

5th what happens on a getogether stays there atleast certian things boys yo know what im mean

6th I want to make a anouncement im gettin married this spring and she might be comin refer to 5th " shoosh"

7th i missed you guys looking forward to seein ya again

apb out on ZIPPO i got a gas station for ya.. he he he he he


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I was wondering when you'd chime in. Glad to hear you're coming:redbounce


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Jason.. Charlie 2Blades said today he needed a break so he may be able to come along.
I guess I should be a nice dad and ask Plowgrrl and see if she wants to tag along too.
 John...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Garagekeeper said:


> Jason.. Charlie 2Blades said today he needed a break so he may be able to come along.
> I guess I should be a nice dad and ask Plowgrrl and see if she wants to tag along too.
> John...


Glad to hear it John! I'm looking forward to seeing you and Charlie again. Bring your daughter along too, there will be some women there for her to hang out with.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you are coming John and it will be nice to see Charlie too. Thundercat you brining the furture Mrs?


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

ptllandscapeIL said:


> Hey BNC do you knwo the maple grove apprtments on the corner of maple and 355?


I Do  
I had a friend that lived there a few years ago.


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

Garagekeeper said:


> Jason.. Charlie 2Blades said today he needed a break so he may be able to come along.
> I guess I should be a nice dad and ask Plowgrrl and see if she wants to tag along too.
> John...


Depends on my class schedule....
Right now I am scheduled for an Income Tax Test after that weekend.... ooooooh FUN!!!!:waving:


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello guys just counted the days till the big shin dig and is only 17 more days. sounds like there is alot of people coming THATS GREAT Its going to be a great time. See you all then:waving: 

Any questions, just shoot me an E-mail


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm counting down the hours I haven't been out in months!


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> I'm counting down the hours I haven't been out in months!


How many hours is it?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

17 days x 24 hrs = 408hrs. Don't even ask me to do min and sec.

William


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

William, are you going to meet us here and go down?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'll be there! Should be a good time!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

The Boss said:


> William, are you going to meet us here and go down?


I don't know yet Jason. It's only about a 2 1/2 hr drive so I might just meet up with ya'll down there. I'll let ya know when it gets a little closer

William


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Razorman said:


> Hello guys just counted the days till the big shin dig and is only 17 more days. sounds like there is alot of people coming THATS GREAT Its going to be a great time. See you all then:waving:
> 
> Any questions, just shoot me an E-mail


Hey Paul,

Hate to sound stupid but after reading all these threads, I think the name of the place your holding this at is Kouri's, if so can you post the address. I would have a 6 hr. drive to Pekin and I was wondering how much farther it would be to this place.

Also I can do a map quest to get exact directions, not sure if I can make it yet but going to give it one h e l l of a try.

Thanks


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Eyesell said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Hate to sound stupid but after reading all these threads, I think the name of the place your holding this at is Kouri's, if so can you post the address. I would have a 6 hr. drive to Pekin and I was wondering how much farther it would be to this place.
> 
> ...


If Eyesell can't make(which he better) we're all convoying to his joint.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Hate to sound stupid but after reading all these threads, I think the name of the place your holding this at is Kouri's, if so can you post the address. I would have a 6 hr. drive to Pekin and I was wondering how much farther it would be to this place.
> 
> ...


Sure thing buddy, The address is 2929 Court Street Pekin, Illinois 61554.The Holiday Inn Express is only a half mile from Kouri's. That is the place I would stay if I were you. Eyesell I hope this helps and sure hope you can make it. 

Paul


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Come on Eyesell! I'll buy you a beer when you get there. I'm sure I'll be the first to arrive


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> I'm sure I'll be the first to arrive


Hey Chris I bet your not the first one there:waving:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> Come on Eyesell! I'll buy you a beer when you get there. I'm sure I'll be the first to arrive


You guys are all getting me excited, how will I recognize everyone ??


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's a problem, their is a mid season get together in Cleveland OH that I want to attend and they want to have it the same day as this one, here's the link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=233994#post233994 now what ??


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Eyesell said:


> You guys are all getting me excited, how will I recognize everyone ??


Just look for a bunch of guys & gals drinking apple juice


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*i shiuld be there*

i should be there and the 1st round is on me i got my 1st big act today 
24 unit town home i priced it high and got it


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Eyesell said:


> Here's a problem, their is a mid season get together in Cleveland OH that I want to attend and they want to have it the same day as this one, here's the link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=233994#post233994 now what ??


We've been wanting you to come to a few of them now, therefore we have dibs on you.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

jce4isu said:


> i should be there and the 1st round is on me i got my 1st big act today
> 24 unit town home i priced it high and got it


I'm gonna hold you to that


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> I'm gonna hold you to that


and im gonna make sure that he holds you to that


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

BNC SERVICES said:


> and im gonna make sure that he holds you to that


I knew you'd have my back


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey guys, we better watch the talk about alcohol or we will be invaded by those holy rollin non-drinkers again.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Alright, mapquest says 7hrs. 11 min. to destination, that might be a bit much, anyone else driving that far ??


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

that didnt work


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey guys only 13 more days I hope we have a good turn out. Hope to see you all then.:waving:


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*I got a question*

were is zippo can he come out and play 


thundercat99 said:


> 1st- count my happy a?s in
> 
> 2nd I- no one is sleeping whats the point cant have to much fun if you are sleeping
> 
> ...


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Zippo hasn't posted since August 16th. I think he wized up and got out of the biz. Can't do too much big commercial with an old beat up unreliable Jeep.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

either that or he went back to school to repeat the 10th grade again.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

boy im coming to have the fun but i might bring the lady friend


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

R&R Yard Design said:


> boy im coming to have the fun but i might bring the lady friend


Bring her along, there'll be a few of our significant others there!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The Boss said:


> Bring her along, there'll be a few of our significant others there!


Yea. Go ahead and bring her


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

[email protected] with you guys i dont know, i dont know if she can make it or not but i will see oh and kinkade stay away from me this time.lol. oh and thanks for that stripper that came back to the room.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

R&R Yard Design said:


> [email protected] with you guys i dont know, i dont know if she can make it or not but i will see oh and kinkade stay away from me this time.lol. oh and thanks for that stripper that came back to the room.


Hey, if we would have stayed there til closing she would have come back to the room:redbounce Man, she was smokin' hot! I honestly can't wait to go back there sometime. The note was a nice touch though.

Hey, don't you owe me for that phone bill???????


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

About a week to go guys and gals. What time is everyone coming in??


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Is anyone going that is anywhere near Kansas City MO?? I need to get a plow mount back to me somehow, and John aka Garagekeeper said he'd bring it with him if someone can relay it any closer from there... I greatly appreciate any help I can get. I'd love to come up for the get together, but I'm broke, Have fun.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> About a week to go guys and gals. What time is everyone coming in??


Hey Chris lets meet at Kouris at 1 pm on the 12th. Thinking about getting a party bus for the night so we can party all night without having to worry about getting stopped ,It will be about $15-$20 bucks per guy for the whole night Let me know guys what you think of this idea. Going to be a good time 7 days to go:redbounce :redbounce :waving:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Fine with me. Can I drive the bus???? 

Can it make pit stops at other bars like the ones we were in in Iowa?


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Fine with me. Can I drive the bus????
> 
> Can it make pit stops at other bars like the ones we were in in Iowa?


I've seen you drive remember LOL Hell yes we can go anywhere we tell him


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't know how long I will be able to hang around but I am planin on headin down there next weekend. As long as we don't have to work I will be there.

William


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

ctfan said:


> I don't know how long I will be able to hang around but I am planin on headin down there next weekend. As long as we don't have to work I will be there.
> 
> William


Might as well get a hotel room, but don't room with Chris. Me and the lady will be there around 1 or so. I'm sure Blake is going to follow us down. Better watch the stripper talk around the women too guys. Chris, don't forget my lid. By the way, how come your wife never comes, lol?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The Boss said:


> Might as well get a hotel room, but don't room with Chris. Me and the lady will be there around 1 or so. I'm sure Blake is going to follow us down. Better watch the stripper talk around the women too guys. Chris, don't forget my lid. By the way, how come your wife never comes, lol?


Because hanging out with you guys is my only time to be bad. Normally, wifey and I are law abiding, church going workoholics. She doesn't let loose the same way I do. You'll meet her sometime. Just not anytime soon

Don't sweat it. I'm going to pick up your lid on Wednesday. It should be in by then. I thought I would at least have gotten some money back since I paid for it way back when. They said the prices went up and they are actually losing money. Yea, whatever.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Might as well get a hotel room, but don't room with Chris.


I would but fundage is a little short right now I don't mind the drive so it's not a big deal.

William


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

hey ctfan the real men dont sleep dont worry about getting a room


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I still can't believe you guys went out for breakfast that night. I gotta say you have more stamina than me. Probably cause you're 10 years younger than me


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

we went to breakfast and then drove home,,,,,,who needs sleep..


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Six days left kids. Time to start primimg the fuel pumps. I'll start out by having 2 lemonades tonight and have one more every night til Saturday. Man, I love lemonade.

Paul, tell wifey to watch her back Saturday night. I haven't gotten any in quite a while. I claim no responsibility when I've been drinking too much lemonade 

Any word on that party bus?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Plow Meister said:


> Six days left kids. Time to start primimg the fuel pumps. I'll start out by having 2 lemonades tonight and have one more every night til Saturday. Man, I love lemonade.
> 
> Paul, tell wifey to watch her back Saturday night. I haven't gotten any in quite a while. I claim no responsibility when I've been drinking too much lemonade
> 
> Any word on that party bus?


Lemonade? Nah, those bacardi things are much better. Its like drinking a bottle of Orange soda

5 DAYS......


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Ah, don't want to get into trouble with some of the other members of this forum. There are a few that don't like drinking.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*cant make it*

im going to busy with work to make it but i still owe you guys a beer i WILL be at the next 1!!!


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok guys its 3 days away and I need to give Jimmie(the owner of Kouris) a rough estimate of how many are coming so shoot me a E-mail in the next day or so if you are for sure coming so he can set up for it. I know for sure Jared,Jason,John,Chris,Bryan,Russ are coming so let me know who else is planning to attend. 

Thanks
Paul

If anybody needs anything call John (Garagekeeper) and if he has it he will bring it on Sat.

Also planning on having breakfast on Sunday morning at a place called Ernie's. Good food


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yup. I'm definitely goin'. I'm leaving around 9:00a.m. so I can get to the hotel around 12:00 to check in. Then I'm heading right to the ice cream social


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Me and Jane will be there. Blake is coming too.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The Boss said:


> Me and Jane will be there. Blake is coming too.


Tell that butt nut he can't go slither off and sing karaoki again.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

damn blake that wuss. anyway im in and so is fred (thundercat) and i think he is bring his soon to be wife to i think :yow!: :bluebounc purplebou :redbounce I CANT F***ING WAIT NO SLEEP


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

1:00pm sharp, I might go early and get a head start on you guys....  

Now I just need to think if I need anything or not....


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

2 more days: :waving:


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

I'll see everyone there Saturday afternoon...
Anyone else need anything before I finish loading the truck?
 John...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

There isn't room at the table for a plowless person is there??? Sounds like I should be able to be there.

William


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I don't know Willie Maybe that should mean you should be the honorary beer b**ch


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Garagekeeper said:


> I'll see everyone there Saturday afternoon...
> Anyone else need anything before I finish loading the truck?
> John...


John, Jane said you called the other night but you never called back. I caould use another Boss hat or 2 if you have any. Thanks buddy.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> I don't know Willie Maybe that should mean you should be the honorary beer b**ch


Oh goodie:bluebounc 

William


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*wish i could come*

have fun drink a few for me or a doz for me

i got bail $$$ if u need it lol


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm still up in the air weather or not I'm going to make it, but if I don't make sure you take tons of pictures and post em.

I was also curiuos roughly how many people were planning on going to date.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Looks like the better part of 20 or more so far. This may be our biggest turn out so far:redbounce 

I'll be on the road about this time tomorrow!


----------



## PROPJCKEY (Nov 19, 2003)

MAJOR BUMMER GUYS! (and girls). Just caught this link and I have my girls ALL weekend. I guess there will be some rum left in Pekin after the party. Keep me informed if we have a mid-season.

-Jeff-

P.S......Hey Boss, does Jane want to watch the kids for me?......


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

sorry to say but I will have to work saturday as it is the almost end of paving season and I need to get all my hours in before my annual 4 month vacation. have one on me and i'll buy a round the next time.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok Guys Tomorrow is the big day. Just wanted to say have a safe trip here and I will see you all tomorrow :waving:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yea, baby! It's gonna be a good day


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Yea, baby! It's gonna be a good day


Chris the bus is all set for tomorrow bring a cooler


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

How difficult is it to find this resturant? I'm not the greatest with directions even with the help of Map Quest.

William


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Well I have one empty seat if anyone in the area wants to ride down and back with me.
I would like to be on the road from Glenview by 8:00 or 8:30 am.
So call me ASAP or first thing in the morning.
 John...


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

ctfan said:


> How difficult is it to find this resturant? I'm not the greatest with directions even with the help of Map Quest.
> 
> William


Real easy There is a sign out in front by the road Any problems you can call me on my cell 309-241-2248


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Garagekeeper said:


> Well I have one empty seat if anyone in the area wants to ride down and back with me.
> I would like to be on the road from Glenview by 8:00 or 8:30 am.
> So call me ASAP or first thing in the morning.
> John...


Charlie not able to make it?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

im going to sleep now, ill be there around one, see ya all there........Bryan


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Eyesell, hopefully you make it. If not, give me a call on the cell so we can all give you some sh!t, lol. See you all there!!!!:redbounce 

Jason.
563-579-7119


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

OK, me and Jane are getting ready to leave to go meet Plowboy(I live for Karaoke) Blake and head down. See you all there!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I getting ready as well. I'll need to stop at work and get some ear plugs if anyone is singin!!! 

William


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ok im headed out the door


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ahhh, its nice only living 30 minutes from the meeting place... I'll be hded over around noonish I suppose.

I won't be able to stay very long, went to the Chiro a couple times this week, I'm all sorts of messed up. Not supposed to sit or bend over, standing and laying down are the best positions for the disk bulge. Anyone thats had any problems like that knows exactly what I'm talking about.

I'm still planning on being there for at least a couple hours. See you all around 1!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

The Boss said:


> Eyesell, hopefully you make it. If not, give me a call on the cell so we can all give you some sh!t, lol. See you all there!!!!:redbounce
> 
> Jason.
> 563-579-7119


I'll do it next week Jason, have fun and have one on me.

Take Care
Frank


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*how are you feeling*

who has the worst hand over today


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I know me and Jane don't. We came home last night, have too much stuff to do with the cold weather coming. I drank soda all day so I'm fine. I got word early this morning about a few of the others though, lol.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*snow*

they said we might get some snow mon/tues wont stick but its a start


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm doin fine myself. Of course I left when Jason and Jane did. The only question is how many places did they get asked to quite down in last night 

William


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Feelin' pretty good here too, I left when the party bus was just leaving, I had some stuff that I wanted to do today, like catch up on sleep  


It was great to meet everyone and see just how dim those chicago boy's strobe lights really are.....


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

"Was a great get together" I have to say a special "thanks" to Paul for finding a place this time for us all to meet at.
Snowplowers all together what more can you ask for.
Was good to to meet all of you all and look forward to seeing you all again.

William "hopefully" we'll find a plow for your truck soon.
 John...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

It was cool to finally put some faces with some screen names. Paul, thanks for pickin a great resturant. I look foward to meeting and talkin with all of you again.

The plowless wonder

William


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey Willy:waving: 

I hope we didn't scare you too much Great to have you. And a big boo ya to Paul. Paul, I hope you don't get into too much trouble for our rowdyness at the restaurant 

Boy, I tell ya, I am hurting this morning. Not from too much lemonade, but not enough water and not enough food. I am so dehydrated today and I practically have no voice left.

I split around 5:00a.m. this morning. Got home around 7:30 and crashed hard. Stoped along the way for coffee and a donut. That was a big mistake. Coffee after already being terribly dehydrated isn't the smartest thing to do.

To all the kids that stuck it out... Another successful outing. You all should be proud. And to all that went home early (you know who you are) for shame. I understand why John and Jason had to split early but the rest of you??? Shame!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

well i got home about 6:30a.m. , just woke up , had an awsome time. Thanks paul. cant speek a word , my voice is pretty much gone . still figuring out how the hell im gonna get this nail polish off......thinken ill need to find a gas can....


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

That should have been Fred's nails that got polished


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

WOW! What a good time!! 
Special thanks to Paul for hosting us.
Thanks to Garagekeeper for all those good deals on equipment!! I am really glad to see most of the bunch from last year there as well as some new faces. Paul throws one hell of a party! Has anyone ever been bar hopping on a school bus at 2:30 a.m.??? I hate that some of you guys had to split early, missed one hell of a night!!  I hope we can have another meet & some snow soon! Holler at you guys later!:waving: 
Jared


BNC, Man I can't believe you mentioned the nail polish thing???


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

but look how pretty chris made them


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'm glad to hear everyone had a good time.As far as the school bus I have to say that was a first. I cant wait till the Mid-season one. Hope everybody had a safe trip home,its back to the real world tomorrow. Hey bryan did you get the polish off yet?


----------



## Grease (Nov 14, 2005)

First off, thank you Paul for inviting me out with everyone. To everyone on the bus!!! I was most embarassed by all of you. You all should be ashamed of yourselves. With that being said. I cannot wait til the next time you all invite me out! You all know how to party and have a good time. It was nice to just kick back and relax. And whoever had the bright idea of going to church as a night out. thank you. nevermind that wasn't a church! But there was some worship goin on. Talk to you all soon...and thank you all again for a night away from the ordinary!!! With all seriousness. you are all great guys and hope to meet you again soon. 

Grease!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I know that i should have been one of the first one to post. okay ,i got some things to say: first off i didnt piss on any tires, that i know of . I had one hell of a time. i think that i had the most to drink, it hit me at about 630, oh and the chick at racks is one hell of girl, sorry BNC but she liked me more. oh and i never paid for the drinks there. Next i know i need clear strobes so get off my [email protected]@ about it. (lol). Third, i have to go back down there for the bars it was great. if i think of any thing else i will post agian talk to all the pimps soon oh and karioke boy your banned form having fun with us.    payup


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

sorry I missed it guys, I have been too damn buisy, I still have 14 plows to sandblast & paint... moma-nate says hi and to expect pictures of her NEW 8' snoway soon... J give me a call sometime


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks to Big Paul for hosting this one, it was a good time! Sorry we had to leave, too much stuff to do around here. It was great seeing everyone and nice to meet Johnny and William in person. Chris, you never cease to amaze me, lol. By the way, the lid didn't come with the right hardware so I improvized. 
As far as Blake being banned from having fun, keep in mind that me, him, and Chris were the ones who started it all. Blake's a good cat and is a good friend as well. The ones who should be banned from having fun are those who tease animals in the front seat of cars.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

It's been a while, what do you all think about havin another get together worked out? We can sit and share our lack of snow stories.

William


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*im in*

lets do it we could do a bbq or something


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Well, I sold my boat to pay taxes this year. I sure didn't expect to plow snow only 2 times this winter. Kinda hurt me in the pocketbook real bad! Therefore, no parties aboard the SS Upskirt this year.

However, I am totally interested in a get together maybe next month or so. Gotta wait for the weather to get a bit warmer. So far we haven't had one in my neck of the woods even though I usually put these events together LOL.

Paul, I bet you're ready to go out and have some fun real soon. After all, you still owe me a beer for buying you breakfast at 3:00a.m. on your way back from Detroit.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

wooooo hooo, another get together.........xysport


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Have it closer to Michigan, PLZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Would Illinois or possibly Iowa work better for ya Eyesell?

Will


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The only way I'll travel back to Iowa is if we can go back to the Jolly Roger LOL!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't have a clue as to where the Jolly Rodger is but I know there are a couple good clubs up near Ceder Rapids  

Will


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Do I hear the need for a POST-SEASON GET TOGETHER???


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, yes you do John!!  

Will


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*ok*

lets pick a date and a place and do we want to go to the bar or do we want a bbq i dont care cuz either way im drinking


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Either way is fine with me. It's gotta be planned far enough in advance so I can schedule a day or three off of work 

I think we need to go to the big city (Chicago) this time. Nowhere fancy. Just a hole-in-the-wall dive bar. Maybe take in a show or something


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

OK kids... I'm ready to make plans. Let's start with that date. How's about the end of May or the beginning of June? I got a couple of irons in the fire around here for places to go. I can also find a couple of cool places to go in Chicago as well. If we're going to go out to Quad Cities again the plans will need to be made by someone out there.

Come on people... Let's get this show on the road!!!! I'm a gettin' thirsty


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

When and where?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Bump , Bump , Bump ouch, lol anything yet guys?

And i still have to call you back chris,(smack myself in the haed)


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey, I'll offer up my place here in northwest Indiana. It's a stone's throw to the big city but far enough from the crack heads LOL. I got a nice club right here about 5 minutes from my house that has really good entertainment and relatively cheap beers.

How about a head count to see who'se up for a night out. I know out here it would be me and John (a newbie from Valparaiso). Who else??


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

I wouldnt mind getting to know some guys from the site. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

well well well , you didnt include me. you know you dont even have to aske me .ill be there.prsport


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

BNC SERVICES said:


> well well well , you didnt include me. you know you dont even have to aske me .ill be there.prsport


I didn't include you because you still haven't returned my phone call


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

OK, I've been doing some thinking and I'm leaning towards my neck of the woods around the third weekend of July. That should give everyone enough time to get their butt in gear and get ready. There's plenty of entertainment, bars, and other stuff. We could all start off at my place for some burgers & brats & beer and take the night from there.

And, yes Brian, you are invited 

So what do you all think??


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Yup,
I'm in as usual. As I was one of the firsts..........


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey Blake... We may even be able to find a bar with karaoke for ya


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Come on kids. Let's all chime in and let me know who'se interested.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Im Still IN ,,whats going on.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I really don't know right now. The only one that has responded here int he forum is you. I have talked to Paul "Razorman" and he's pretty much up for anything. That's about it so far.


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*hey*

im in didyouguys forget about me


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Holy ****!!! Fred's back!!!! Hey Buuuuuuudy. Of course you're included. I feel bad cuz I have't called you in a while. Dude, Ive been totally swamped.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Bump AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Any word on the get together?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Lets get something going here guys, well make it a true pre season


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*im in*

lets do it


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I've been waiting for all of you to come up with something. I've planned the past three get-togethers. I officially resign as resident party planner:salute:


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Plowmeister, back from vacation already? Win BiG I hope. Maybe just enought to retire on!! payup


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Id suggest something here in Iowa but I dont really know of anything off the top of my head.

Will


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

clncut said:


> Plowmeister, back from vacation already? Win BiG I hope. Maybe just enought to retire on!! payup


Nope. I blew all my cash at the tables. Not even enough money left over for a "massage"  No worries though. I expected to lose everything anyways. Didn't take any more than I could afford to lose.

I hate to say it but there's no way I'm heading back out to Iowa. It's just too far for me. Granted, I had an absolute BLAST out there last time. It's just not in the cards for me. What's wrong with the Chicago area? Lots to do out here. In fact, I plow a chain of gentlemens clubs. I could get us all totally hooked up


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Whats going on everybody???? I just got off the phone with paul, he said he was ready to have this get-together. You guys don't forget about your old buddy down here in Missouri, you know I am up for anything-anywhere. Just let me know if I can help.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Come on guys, I haven't been able to make it to one yet, lets try and have one closer to me this year, plzzzzzzzzzzzzz, I'll spring for the  promise !


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*what going on*

how is everbody and were are we going


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Eyesell has a point!!! If he's springing for the beer adn Fred REALLY wants to come, we need to have it out by me. Northwest Indiana is about 3 to 3.5 hours from Detroit and a couple of hours from quad cities. OK, I'll plan the get together again. Man, you guys are just too lazy!!!

How about Saturday, November 4th??? The location will be John's bar at teh corner of Ridge Road and Cline Avenue in Griffith, IN. We'll go there and have some beers then walk to my place for grub. From there we can head over to Deja Vu (Fred knows where that is) for a little entertainment.

Grassbusters, you had better not flake out this time.

For those out-of-towners, there are three cheap hotels within walking distance of the Vu' . I've already talked to the manager there and we'll get the "preferential treatment". She'll make certain to import the best looking girls that night for us. We'll have our own area of the lounge so Brian can wear his cowboy hat and not be heckled LOL.

Comeon guys. November 4th... Who's in?? How 'bout you, Paul??? Boast??? William??? Blake??? Sorry, Blake. No karaoke where we're going. R&R, you need to promise to behave around the ladies! John, you're only in Valpo so you NEED to be there. JohnnyU??? jse4isu??? Rgory??? John (Garagekeeper)??? Nate??? Anyone else I missed??????????


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Sweet, if its a date ill be there...........Cowboy hat for sure.....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Grassbusters, you had better not flake out this time.


A year ago I really didn't drink, but look at me know I'm kick ass HA HA HA wesport Lets do a shot!!


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I might try to escape out there.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Sounds good I'll be there if everything goes good between now and then.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Just waiting to hear what shift the misses will be working........I could definately use a night out! Which Vu you talking about, Cline or Lake Station, doesnt really matter, Im sure I can get into trouble in either one!!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Cline Avenue by my house. Yesterday I talked to the manager and worked out a great deal with her. Right now we have a $200.00 bar credit and free entry


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Bonus


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

This deal is getting better " thread by thread"


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

So how many of you are planning to go to Chris's on the 4th. Jared and I are planning to attend Who else????????


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

OK kids, I posted another thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37447 since this one has gotten so long it'll be hard for the newbies to figure out what's going on

For all that are planning on attending, please go to the new thread and post yea or nay there.


----------

